# Hustler MDV



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw a few of these at a farm show last week. Looks like a very robust unit. The Levelift option looks like it would be slick for snowblowers or salt spreaders. Or take the box off and mount a rear plow. Snowex and Boss have mounts for them already. Anyone used one or have any feedback?

https://www.hustlerturf.com/products/mdv-levelift


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plowin-fire said:


> Saw a few of these at a farm show last week. Looks like a very robust unit. The Levelift option looks like it would be slick for snowblowers or salt spreaders. Or take the box off and mount a rear plow. Snowex and Boss have mounts for them already. Anyone used one or have any feedback?
> 
> https://www.hustlerturf.com/products/mdv-levelift


Never used one, But looks useful.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Supposedly will go 37mph too as opposed to Kubotas that go 20mph.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Saw them this summer at all the county fairs.

Looks to be a really good idea.

37mph is getting there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CVT drive??? Since it isn't listed on their specs...


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

From what I gathered looking at it, it looks like a belt driven hydro.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowin-fire said:


> From what I gathered looking at it, it looks like a belt driven hydro.


Pretty a belt drive is the only way you're going to get that much speed oot of one.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Called dealer. Its a cvt drive. Levelift with cab and heat is around $24k


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plowin-fire said:


> Called dealer. Its a cvt drive. Levelift with cab and heat is around $24k


Whoa... why not just by a pickup for that amount of coin???


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Whoa... why not just by a pickup for that amount of coin???


No kidding. Been pricing a few UTVs and with cab and hydraulic plow setup are all about $25k. Pickup would be much cheaper and push more snow, but wont fit down a sidewalk. Needing something for our fleet that can carry 2 to 3 guys, plow walks and houses, and carry 2 toro snow throwers. A UTV seems to fit the bill. Just dont like the price tag.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Those specs are pretty good and I like that level lift , damnit, It’s not orange...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plowin-fire said:


> but wont fit down a sidewalk.


Oh... it will, just use a bit more of the long skinny one on the right if it don't fit...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plowin-fire said:


> No kidding. Been pricing a few UTVs and with cab and hydraulic plow setup are all about $25k. Pickup would be much cheaper and push more snow, but wont fit down a sidewalk. Needing something for our fleet that can carry 2 to 3 guys, plow walks and houses, and carry 2 toro snow throwers. A UTV seems to fit the bill. Just dont like the price tag.


How about a gator...

Mark didn't you have one???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> How about a gator...
> 
> Mark didn't you have one???


Run away!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Run away!


I'll second that, couldn't sell mine fast enough just a POS....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

plowin-fire said:


> No kidding. Been pricing a few UTVs and with cab and hydraulic plow setup are all about $25k. Pickup would be much cheaper and push more snow, but wont fit down a sidewalk. Needing something for our fleet that can carry 2 to 3 guys, plow walks and houses, and carry 2 toro snow throwers. A UTV seems to fit the bill. Just dont like the price tag.


LMAO...Id like to see 3 guys and 2 blowers in one of those.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

m_ice said:


> LMAO...Id like to see 3 guys and 2 blowers in one of those.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

m_ice said:


> LMAO...Id like to see 3 guys and 2 blowers in one of those.


We rode 3 guys and one blower on the atv last storm... hence why I am looking to upgrade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowin-fire said:


> We rode 3 guys and one blower on the atv last storm... hence why I am looking to upgrade.


K


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


Not the safest mode of transportation of crew and equipment.


----------

